# jaquear



## Vizsla

Is "jaquear" used in any context other than playing chess?  Wordreference.com also lists "harass" as an alternate translation.  Would someone please use this verb in a sentence in Spanish with the alternate meaning.


----------



## Nahuel.us

I think you can use *hackear* (like a verb, in Spanish -with the same pronunciation) when you talk about a *computer crime* refers to any crime that involves a computer and a network.

Alguien me hackeó la cuenta de email.
Somebody hacked into my email account. (no soy nada ducho en inglés, espero que la traducción sea correcta)


----------



## Nahuel.us

Jaquear

No conocía la segunda acepción


----------



## jmulqueen

La palabra "jaquear" viene de "jaque y mate" lo cual viene de francés "eschec mat" lo cual viene de árabe "shah mat" lo cual significa "el rey es muerto" o posibilemente "el rey esta asombrado"/"el rey está sin ayuda"
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=checkmate
So no, jaquear comes from a very specific etymology and can't really be used outside of chess.  Even using it to mean harass is essentially being metaphorical and referring to chess.  I would say it's uncommon.

Hackear, is an anglicism of "to hack" which comes from a derision of bad writers ("hacks") who would just write and write and write until eventually something good came out.  The implication being that hackers just bang away at code until something breaks through.  It is unrelated etymologically to "jaquear"

Hope that helps.


----------



## jmulqueen

I suppose if you wanted to use "jaquear" to mean "harass" you would say

"Ese maje me está jaqueando y no me gusta." or something, but I would just avoid it and say "...me está jodiendo/molestando"


----------



## Julvenzor

Nahuel.us said:


> I think you can use *hackear* (like a verb, in Spanish -with the same pronunciation) when you talk about a *computer crime* refers to any crime that involves a computer and a network.
> 
> Alguien me hackeó la cuenta de email.
> Somebody hacked into my email account. (no soy nada ducho en inglés, espero que la traducción sea correcta)




Eso es una burrada. Para un foro o un chat valen; pero no para un documento serio y escrito.


----------



## jmulqueen

Julvenzor,

Pero, cuando se trata de vocabulario tecnológico, es bastante común usar anglicismos, tal como "el laptop" "el hard drive", etc.  Qué dirías vos en vez de hackear?  "Acceder ilícitamente acceso a la computadora de otra persona"? Me parece un poco torpe


----------



## ACQM

jmulqueen said:


> Julvenzor,
> 
> Pero, cuando se trata de vocabulario tecnológico, es bastante común usar anglicismos, tal como "el laptop" "el hard drive", etc.  Qué dirías vos en vez de hackear?  "Acceder ilícitamente acceso a la computadora de otra persona"? Me parece un poco torpe



"Piratear" es la palabra española. "Piratería informática".


----------



## Julvenzor

jmulqueen said:


> Julvenzor,
> 
> Pero, cuando se trata de vocabulario tecnológico, es bastante común usar anglicismos, tal como "el laptop" "el hard drive", etc.  Qué dirías vos en vez de hackear?  "Acceder ilícitamente acceso a la computadora de otra persona"? Me parece un poco torpe




Hola, jmilqueen:

No lo niego; pero la mayoría, sin ofender, son anglicismos innecesarios. Entre quienes sabemos emplear bien nuestro idioma, todos esos términos resultan, cuando menos, extravagantes y desconocidos. Lo ideal es siempre adaptar una lengua, no copiar de otra.

*Laptop* ==> Portátil (Nadie dice "laptop" en España)
*Hard drive* ==> Disco duro (Éste queda claro)
*To hack* ==> Piratear, o en su defecto, la RAE ya tiene casi aceptada esa nueva acepción para "jaquear".

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## jmulqueen

De acuerdo, en cuando pueda, mejor adaptarlo.  Pero hay incidencias en cuando me parece más difícil crear palabras castellanas en vez de adoptar otra palabra.  Como inglés hablante, estamos bien acostumbrado de recibir nuevas palabras (y muchas vienen de español).  Mi español viene de Nicaragua en donde se usa mucho (y probablemente demasiado) anglicismos, y por eso he acostumbrado a eso.  Pero, no me gusta piratear para este contexto cuando existe jaquear, porque (para mi pues) piratear debería ser reservado por la descarga ilegal de materiales protegidos (como películas, TV, etc.).  

Por curiosidad, qué llamarías una "memoria" o es decir, un disco duro de almacenamiento de largo plazo, como los cuales se portan en el bolsillo.  Thumb drive, memory stick, USB drive en inglés.  (Realmente me molesta "memoria" de cualquier forma, dado que, no realmente es memoria sino almacenamiento)


----------



## ACQM

jmulqueen said:


> De acuerdo, en cuando pueda, mejor adaptarlo.  Pero hay incidencias en cuando me parece más difícil crear palabras castellanas en vez de adoptar otra palabra.  Como inglés hablante, estamos bien acostumbrado de recibir nuevas palabras (y muchas vienen de español).  Mi español viene de Nicaragua en donde se usa mucho (y probablemente demasiado) anglicismos, y por eso he acostumbrado a eso.  Pero, no me gusta piratear para este contexto cuando existe jaquear, porque (para mi pues) piratear debería ser reservado por la descarga ilegal de materiales protegidos (como películas, TV, etc.).
> 
> Por curiosidad, qué llamarías una "memoria" o es decir, un disco duro de almacenamiento de largo plazo, como los cuales se portan en el bolsillo.  Thumb drive, memory stick, USB drive en inglés.  (Realmente me molesta "memoria" de cualquier forma, dado que, no realmente es memoria sino almacenamiento)



El inglés es un idioma diferente y tiene diferentes mecanismos de generar neologismos. El hecho de no conjugar (o casi  ) y de tener un sistema de ortografía basado más en la etimología, le facilita entrar cualquier palabra y convertirla en verbo o lo que sea. El español es diferente, tiene otros procesos, además, nuestro sistema ortográfico permite la pronunciación correcta al leer cualquier palabra aunque sea desconocida al lector, usando palabras como "hacker" o "hard drive" eso no es posible y, además, su comprensión es más difícil porque no están ligadas a otras palabras, en cambio, "pirata", "disco duro" o "lápiz de memória" sí cumplen esos requisitos. 

Tampoco entiendo por qué piratear no se puede usar con el significado de "entrar ilícitamente en el sistema informático" y sólo para "descargase ilegalmente".


----------



## jmulqueen

ACQM said:


> El inglés es un idioma diferente y tiene diferentes mecanismos de generar neologismos. El hecho de no conjugar (o casi  ) y de tener un sistema de ortografía basado más en la etimología, le facilita entrar cualquier palabra y convertirla en verbo o lo que sea. El español es diferente, tiene otros procesos, además, nuestro sistema ortográfico permite la pronunciación correcta al leer cualquier palabra aunque sea desconocida al lector, usando palabras como "hacker" o "hard drive" eso no es posible y, además, su comprensión es más difícil porque no están ligadas a otras palabras, en cambio, "pirata", "disco duro" o "lápiz de memória" sí cumplen esos requisitos.


Me gusta esta explicación bastante, gracias.  



ACQM said:


> Tampoco entiendo por qué piratear no se puede usar con el significado de "entrar ilícitamente en el sistema informático" y sólo para "descargase ilegalmente".


Pues claro que sí se puede, pero para mi, lo más detallada y exacta el significado de una palabra, lo mejor.  Y si puede tener separar una palabra con dos sentidos en dos palabras con dos sentidos distintos, eso me parece más eficiente y útil.


----------



## bradmoss

Vizsla said:


> Is "jaquear" used in any context other than playing chess?  Wordreference.com also lists "harass" as an alternate translation.  Would someone please use this verb in a sentence in Spanish with the alternate meaning.


Yes, we use "jaquear" outside chess, It means to be in risk of losing a position because of a bad strategy. Examples follow:
"Un Presidente jaqueado" http://perueconomico.com/ediciones/41-2010-jan/articulos/492-un-presidente-jaqueado
"El presidente alemán, jaqueado por presionar a un diario" http://www.rionegro.com.ar/diario/e...r-presionar-a-un-diario-789094-9533-nota.aspx

Alternatives could be:
"Un presidente en riesgo de perder su cargo"
"El presidente alemán puesto en riesgo por presionar a un diario"

One without a president:"Un modelo jaqueado por la baja de rentabilidad" http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1573792-un-modelo-jaqueado-por-la-baja-de-rentabilidad
Alternative: "Un modelo en riesgo por la baja de rentabilidad"


----------



## Julvenzor

jmulqueen said:


> De acuerdo, *cuando se pueda*, mejor adaptarlo.  Pero hay incidencias en cuando me parece más difícil crear palabras castellanas en vez de adoptar otra palabra.  Como inglés hablante, estamos bien acostumbrado *a* recibir nuevas palabras (y muchas vienen *del* español).  Mi español viene de Nicaragua en donde se usa mucho (y probablemente demasiado*s*) anglicismos, y por eso *me* he acostumbrado a eso.  Pero, no me gusta piratear para este contexto cuando existe jaquear, porque (para m*í* pues) piratear debería ser reservado/*debería reservarse* *para* la descarga ilegal de materiales protegidos (como películas, TV, etc.).
> 
> Por curiosidad, *a* qué llamarías una "memoria" o es decir, un disco duro de almacenamiento de largo plazo, como los cuales se portan en el bolsillo.  Thumb drive, memory stick, USB drive en inglés.  (Realmente me molesta "memoria" de cualquier forma, dado que, no realmente es memoria sino almacenamiento)




Le he señalado unas correcciones pequeñitas. Le doy mi enhorabuena por su alto nivel en español. Yo lo llamo "lápiz", a secas, también están los que dicen "pen"; entre otros términos. Hay tanta diversidad...

Sin desviar el tema, quisiera ahondar en el comentario de *ACQM*. El inglés, tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo, es una lengua aparentemente similiar; mas en estructura resulta completamente diferente. Todos los idiomas gozan de sus ventajas y desventajas. Nosotros tenemos poca versatilidad para fusionar palabrar y adoptarlas; pero, por el contrario, es precisamenre esto lo nos permite la existencia de conjugaciones verbales (modo subjuntivo, etc), para que el español pudiese ser tan libre en este asunto como lo es el inglés, tendríamos que perder toda cohesión entre las palabras (concordancia, género...) y fijar un orden estricto de palabras en la oración (S-V-O).

Mi más sincero saludo.


----------



## EddieZumac

Nahuel.us said:


> I think you can use *hackear* (like a verb, in Spanish -with the same pronunciation) when you talk about a *computer crime* refers to any crime that involves a computer and a network.
> 
> Alguien me hackeó la cuenta de email.
> Somebody hacked into my email account. (no soy nada ducho en inglés, espero que la traducción sea correcta)


I'm not familiar with the Spanish word "ducho". What does it mean?


----------



## jmulqueen

OK, gracias por las correcciones, lamentablemente por falta de escribir mucho en español, se me están escapando algunas detalles.  

Todavía, no me gusta intercambiar "hackear" con "piratear" dado que "piratear" suena como siempre sería algo ilegal, mientras "hackear" no siempre es algo ilegal.  Hay lo que se llama "white hat hacking" mientras no hay ninguna forma de "white hat pirating".  Pero estoy de acuerdo con los problemas de mezclar la ortografía, entonces propongo "jaquear", como empezamos.


----------



## jmulqueen

EddieZumac said:


> I'm not familiar with the Spanish word "ducho". What does it mean?



http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=ducho
dextrous, skillful in


----------



## autrex2811

jmulqueen said:


> Julvenzor,
> 
> Pero, cuando se trata de vocabulario tecnológico, es bastante común usar anglicismos, tal como "el laptop" "el hard drive", etc.  Qué dirías vos en vez de hackear?  "Acceder ilícitamente acceso a la computadora de otra persona"? Me parece un poco torpe




*No, pues tampoco. Los malos traductores o no sé quién dejan fluir esos términos aborrecibles en castellano, de tal manera que a veces sólo ellos se comprenden. A mí me da flojera leer o escuchar una conversación donde aplican cada barbarismo que para qué. Sólo se dan la explicación a ellos mismos. "hackear" --- "piratear"*


----------



## autrex2811

jmulqueen said:


> OK, gracias por las correcciones, lamentablemente por falta de escribir mucho en español, se me están escapando algunas detalles.
> 
> Todavía, no me gusta intercambiar "hackear" con "piratear" dado que "piratear" suena como siempre sería algo ilegal, mientras "hackear" no siempre es algo ilegal.  Hay lo que se llama "white hat hacking" mientras no hay ninguna forma de "white hat pirating".  Pero estoy de acuerdo con los problemas de mezclar la ortografía, entonces propongo "jaquear", como empezamos.



*Pues cuando a uno le invaden su privacidad en la red, no creo que sea algo muy legal. ¿O qué, hay piratería permisible y piratería censurable? Son ciberpiratas y éstos piratean las cuentas de otros cibernautas.*


----------



## autrex2811

Julvenzor said:


> Hola, jmilqueen:
> 
> No lo niego; pero la mayoría, sin ofender, son anglicismos innecesarios. Entre quienes sabemos emplear bien nuestro idioma, todos esos términos resultan, cuando menos, extravagantes y desconocidos. Lo ideal es siempre adaptar una lengua, no copiar de otra.
> 
> *Laptop* ==> Portátil (Nadie dice "laptop" en España)
> *Hard drive* ==> Disco duro (Éste queda claro)
> *To hack* ==> Piratear, o en su defecto, la RAE ya tiene casi aceptada esa nueva acepción para "jaquear".
> 
> Un saludo cordial.



*Te apoyo sin más ni más thumbsup*


----------



## jmulqueen

Hay formas de "hackear" que son legal.  White hat hacking que sería, "hacking puro" o "hacking innocente", es cuando uno intenta entrar al sistema de una organización para probar si hay fallas o problemas. Muchas veces estos "hackers" son empleados de la misma organización.  También "hacking" puede significar "intentar a cambiar o modificar un pedazo de software (otro anglicismo por lo cual espero que me disculpe) que es ajeno del hacker".  Estos no son acciones necesariamente ilegales.


----------



## autrex2811

jmulqueen said:


> Hay formas de "hackear" que son legal.  White hat hacking "hacking puro" o "hacking innocente" es cuando uno intenta a entrar al sistema de una organización para probar si hay fallas o problemas.  También "hacking" puede significar "intentar a cambiar o modificar un pedazo de software (otro anglicismo por lo cual espero que me disculpe) que es ajeno del hacker".  Estos no son acciones necesariamente ilegales.



software --- Logicial / sistema operativo.
Lo de "hack" y todos sus derivados, remiten a cibercriminales al menos ésa es la concepción.
"hacking inocente" sería más como "ingreso autorizado (al sistema)", finalmente el contexto es el que nos lo dilucidará. En dado caso también podríamos decir "pirateo autorizado", pero me gusta más el primero.


----------



## jmulqueen

software no es sistema operativo.  Eso sería Operating System (o más común OS).  Nunca he escuchado logicial, pero si se usa, se usa (aunque no aparece en el diccionario de mi navegador).  Pero no necesariamente es autorizado.  A veces hay gente que "hack" un sistema, sin permiso, pero sin intención de hacer daño.  Después los "hackers" informan a la organización o quién sea para informarles que hay fallas en sus defensas.  

Pero en el contexto personal es muy distinto.  Si yo descargo un logicial de código libre, y intento a cambiarlo sin ayuda del autor.  No hay nada ilegal, ni nada de pirateo.  Hay que pensar que "pirateo" viene de "pirata" que implica actividades ilegales.  El término "pirateo autorizado" es un oxímoron.

"hacking" puede ser ilegal, pero no necesariamente.  Mientras piratería siempre, por definición, es ilegal. Por eso no me gusta la combinación de estos conceptos.  Representa mal lo que es ser un hacker y la comunidad en sí.


----------



## abb1025

Espero que me desculpen por no escribir muy bien en español, pero quiero  practicar para mejorar mi habilidad. Quiero apuntar que la palabra  "hack" en inglés no es una plabra inventada para hablar de la  informática. Hack entró el idioma inglés en 1300 y tanto años, y tiene  por lo menos cuatro definiciones. Digo eso para proponer que si el  inglés no necesita una palabra nueva para describir la actividad de  "hacking," tampoco la necesita el español. Además, si hack puede abarcar  varios sentidos diferentes, piratear también puede abarcar varios  sentidos, incluso  aceder a la computadora de otra persona.


----------



## autrex2811

jmulqueen said:


> software no es sistema operativo.  Eso sería Operating System (o más común OS).  Nunca he escuchado logicial, pero si se usa, se usa (aunque no aparece en el diccionario de mi navegador).  Pero no necesariamente es autorizado.  A veces hay gente que "hack" un sistema, sin permiso, pero sin intención de hacer daño.  Después los "hackers" informan a la organización o quién sea para informarles que hay fallas en sus defensas.
> 
> Pero en el contexto personal es muy distinto.  Si yo descargo un logicial de código libre, y intento a cambiarlo sin ayuda del autor.  No hay nada ilegal, ni nada de pirateo.  Hay que pensar que "pirateo" viene de "pirata" que implica actividades ilegales.  El término "pirateo autorizado" es un oxímoron.
> 
> "hacking" puede ser ilegal, pero no necesariamente.  Mientras piratería siempre, por definición, es ilegal. Por eso no me gusta la combinación de estos conceptos.  Representa mal lo que es ser un hacker y la comunidad en sí.



Pero el castellano tampoco tiene ni debe ser igual que el inglés. "software" incluso es "programa, programas", no le veo la necesidad de decir el primero. En lo de la descarga de algún programa y que uno pueda hacerle una modificación, tampoco le vería el caso de decir "hacking" inocente, sería "programa de modificación libre", si es que entendí su concepto, sino, pues se lo buscamos en español técnico, sin anglicismos. Para que entienda uno que no ha tenido muchos cursos de cómputo. Pues insisto, sólo se entienden los que hablan con eso de "pad, hack, bus, driver" y tantos otros términos incomprensibles.


----------



## bradmoss

This argument doesn't help the original poster. See my post on the previous page.


----------



## Nahuel.us

No estoy nada de acuerdo con los puristas de la lengua. El lenguaje es un ente vivo, modificable y en desarrollo. Sin las modificaciones morfológicas fruto del trascurso de la vida, el mundo, las historia, en español seguiríamos diciendo 'facer' en vez de 'hacer' entre centenares de otros ejemplos de arcaísmos. Esto lo digo sin tener en cuenta palabras tales como 'iceberg', entre otras (por ejemplo provenientes del árabe <porque yo no creo en las brujas, pero haberlas haylas>), de las que hoy por hoy, nadie se cuestionaría su pureza o castellanidad; porque es otro anglicismo que adoptó el castellano. 
Hay terminología, como 'hack', 'software', etc que es intraducible. Y lo más noble que puede hacer un usuario, es adaptarse al uso.

No considero que sea una burrada, como alguien me insinuó, conjugar un anglisismo. Como algún otro ya dijo, el castellano tiene sus propias reglas para la formación de las palabras, la conjugación, etc., por lo que no hay nada que me impida hacerlo, más allá del desacuerdo de gente que se cree que habla el mismo idioma que hablaban sus abuelos. Percátense de que ni siquiera hablo de la Edad de Oro de la literatura española alla por el mil seiscientos, o períodos previos.


----------



## autrex2811

*Pero a fuerza ni los zapatos entran, yo prefiero puro español. ¡Sáquenme de esta idea, si pueden! Que si soy arcaico, me vale; que si soy anticuado y el no hablar extranjero es parte de un retraso, me vale y me valdrá una pura y dos con sal.*


----------



## Nipnip

jmulqueen said:


> Julvenzor,
> 
> Pero, cuando se trata de vocabulario tecnológico, es bastante común usar anglicismos, tal como "el laptop" "el hard drive", etc.  Qué dirías vos en vez de hackear?  "Acceder ilícitamente acceso a la computadora de otra persona"? Me parece un poco torpe



Completamente de acuerdo. Nunca mejor ilustrado, no sólo torpe, sino absurdo, patético e impráctico. Y no, no es que de ninguna manera yo sea partidario de los anglicismos o préstamos lingüisticos, es que simplemente, si usando una palabra de otra lengua se dice lo que en español expresamos en 6. Creo que no hay que pensarlo. Eso se llama evolución.

Al contrario, estoy en desacuerdo con aquellos que pregonan la inversatilidad del español. Al menos el de México, y específicamente el de Chilangolandia, crea neologismos a un ritmo que es difícil de alcanzar, la gran mayoría de los cuales derivan pura y netamente de otros vocablos españoles: verbos de sustantivos o adjetivos, adverbios de verbos, y así.

Es cierto, sin embargo, que la lista de las palabras que propones tienen equivalentes en español; algunos, a mi gusto, superforzados: portátil es un adjetivo que se puede aplicar a cualquier cosa que se pueda portar. Visto desde acá es una palabra defectuosa y llena de ambigüedad al llamar así tan llanamente a una computadora diseñada específicamente para portarse; visto desde allá imagino que la palabra es eficazísima y aparte prueba de esa "versatilidad" del español que ha adaptado un adjetivo y lo ha converdito en sustantivo. La  palabra "laptop" es la única para referirse a las susodichas computadoras -_yo mismo utilizo "portátil" pero es una afectación muy mía que cogí por ahí-. _

Acerca de piratear y piratería, en México ésta una industría que se desarrolló un tanto más velozmente que las computadoras y que mueve miles de millones de dólares al año. Tan así, que la palabra "piratear" es de uso corriente y significa "copiar". _Me pirateaste la camisa _no significa que me robaste los derechos de mi marca textil, sino que llevas puesta una camisa igual a la mía, que me copiaste el look, vaya. Para la cuenta de interner, es una palabra óptima y tiene cierto uso, pues combina los elementos de robo y de plagio. De alguna manera quien _jaquea _una cuenta hace las dos cossa. No obstante, _haquear/jaquear _es la palabra, por mucho, más usada para este tipo de cosas. Francamente no representa mayores inconveniencias; se pronuncia igual que _jaquear _y sus acepciones están más o menos relacionadas. Como dijo el compañero, _hakear/haquear _terminará incorporada a _jaquear. _Una notita de aclaración en cuanto a las distintas etimologías y tan tan.

Aunque el caso de _haquear  _no sea muy difícil de tratar, con tu intervención tan acertada levantas la tapa de una cloaca llena de tópicos muy debatibles. Sí se está llenando el español de términos extranjeros *necesarios*, mayoritariamente gringos, para nombrar cosas que ellos mismos desarrollaron. Al igual que no espero encontar traducciones de tecnisismos de la tauromaquia en otras lenguas -_si las hay, qué fantástico_-, tampoco me parece ir por allí con una navaja junto a la vena sólo porque se cuela uno que otro anglicismo (la gran mayoría se queda en el colador y se adapata al español). Aunque en un abrir y cerrar de ojos hagamos nuestras las nuevas tecnologías, son en origen *adoptadas*. Faltaría más que nos pongamos rejegos también para adoptar los nombres con que sus desarrolladores decidieron nombrarlas.




Vizsla said:


> Is "jaquear" used in any context other than playing chess?  Wordreference.com also lists "harass" as an alternate translation.  Would someone please use this verb in a sentence in Spanish with the alternate meaning.



I did not know any use of the verb "jaquear" apart from the one given here before: illicitly accesing virtual information. I had heard and used "jaquear" in chess but always thought it something made up and only used coloquially. For the examples about the presidents or someone else put at risk, in México we use a longer version, "el presidente fue puesto en jaque".


----------



## Julvenzor

Nahuel.us said:


> No considero que sea una burrada, como alguien me insinuó, conjugar un angli*c*ismo.




Existe algo llamado ortografía, por la cual las "h" son mudas y jamás puede haber una "ck" seguidas. Si se toma un anglismo hay que adaptar la ortografía, conjugarlo tal cual es una bestialidad. Quizás no te resulte así porque estás acostumbrado al inglés, plantéatelo si la palabra fuera alemana, francesa o... china.



Nipnip said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Nunca mejor ilustrado, no sólo torpe, sino absurdo, patético e impráctico. Y no, no es que de ninguna manera yo sea partidario de los anglicismos o préstamos lingüisticos, es que simplemente, si usando una palabra de otra lengua se dice lo que en español expresamos en 6. Creo que no hay que pensarlo. Eso se llama evolución.




El problema radica en que, por desconocimiento, la gente no sabe que sí existe dicha palabra equivalente a 6. Pero es enormemente más fácil emprestarla que ojear el diccionario...
Yo escribo día a día y sé que hay sustantivos y adjetivos españoles (de pura cepa) que nunca hubiera imaginado.




			
				Nipnip said:
			
		

> Al contrario, estoy en desacuerdo con aquellos que pregonan la inversatilidad del español. Al menos el de México, y específicamente el de Chilangolandia, crea neologismos a un ritmo que es difícil de alcanzar, la gran mayoría de los cuales derivan pura y netamente de otros vocablos españoles: verbos de sustantivos o adjetivos, adverbios de verbos, y así.




El inglés es más versatil, hay que aceptarlo. Y así ocurre porque no hay cohesión entre las palabras (todo se entiende por el orden establecido: S-V-O). Para que español pudiese ser igual tendría que renunciar, de antemano, a casi todas las conjugaciones verbales.



			
				Nipnio said:
			
		

> Es cierto, sin embargo, que la lista de las palabras que propones tienen equivalentes en español; algunos, a mi gusto, superforzados: portátil es un adjetivo que se puede aplicar a cualquier cosa que se pueda portar. Visto desde acá es una palabra defectuosa y llena de ambigüedad al llamar así tan llanamente a una computadora diseñada específicamente para portarse; visto desde allá imagino que la palabra es eficazísima y aparte prueba de esa "versatilidad" del español que ha adaptado un adjetivo y lo ha converdito en sustantivo. La  palabra "laptop" es la única para referirse a las susodichas computadoras -_yo mismo utilizo "portátil" pero es una afectación muy mía que cogí por ahí-. _




Te parece forzado porque, al fin y al cabo, un idioma se fundamenta en la capacidad asociativa, si desde pequeñito te dicen: esto se llama "laptop"; pues para ti se llama "laptop" y cualquier otra denominación ajena va a resultarte ambigua o inexacta. Tú dices "portátil" en España y todos piensan en "ordenador", nada más. Con esto espero que veas la necesidad de adaptar nuestro vocabulario (diccionario existente) en vez de copiar quinientas mil marcas registradas.




			
				Nipnip said:
			
		

> Aunque el caso de _haquear  _no sea muy difícil de tratar, con tu intervención tan acertada levantas la tapa de una cloaca llena de tópicos muy debatibles. Sí se está llenando el español de términos extranjeros *necesarios*, mayoritariamente gringos, para nombrar cosas que ellos mismos desarrollaron. Al igual que no espero encontar traducciones de tecnisismos de la tauromaquía en otras lenguas -_si las hay, qué fantástico_-, tampoco me parece ir por allí con una navaja junto a la vena sólo porque se cuela uno que otro anglicismo (la gran mayoría se queda en el colador y se adapata al español). Aunque en un abrir y cerrar de ojos hagamos nuestras las nuevas tecnologías, son en origen *adoptadas*. Faltaría más que nos pongamos rejegos también para adoptar los nombres con que sus desarrolladores decidieron nombrarlas.




Donde la mayoría ve necesidad, yo veo vagancia. Por favor, dime cuán *necesarios* son los términos (anglicismos habituales):

_Hall, crack, memory stick, lunch, business, chance, closet, cool, check (chequear), bye, feedback, hobby, parking, poster, short._

Desconocimiento del idioma propio no es igual a *menester*.


Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Nahuel.us

Julvenzor said:


> Existe algo llamado ortografía, por la cual las "h" son mudas y jamás puede haber una "ck" seguidas. Si se toma un anglismo hay que adaptar la ortografía, conjugarlo tal cual es una bestialidad. Quizás no te resulte así porque estás acostumbrado al inglés, plantéatelo si la palabra fuera alemana, francesa o... china.



Para empezar, lamento el error de ortografía. ¿Con qué clase de autoridad se puede pretender acertar errando? xD

Pero te respondo porque no creo que estés en lo cierto, por ejemplo se me vino a bote pronto la palabra 'zigzag' del francés, una  palabra que se verbalizó en el español, y es conjugable tal cual vino del francés

zigzag

La rae no acepta ninguna acepción de jaquear que denote ninguna semejanza con hackear. Sin embargo, ambas palabras forman parte de nuestra vida cotidiana, y pretender suprimir una por otra por simple castellanización me parece tan intrusivo (esta palabra me gusta), como la colonización (¿a caso por venir de un nombre propio no podríamos conjugar colonizar?)


----------



## Nipnip

Julvenzor said:


> El problema radica en que, por desconocimiento, la gente no sabe que sí existe dicha palabra equivalente a 6. Pero es enormemente más fácil emprestarla que ojear el diccionario...
> Yo escribo día a día y sé que hay sustantivos y adjetivos españoles (de pura cepa) que nunca hubiera imaginado.


 No lo dudo. Pero si están en un velís polviento es por algo. Rescatar reliquías es muy noble pero impráctico e inconsecuente. La lengua la hacen las gentes, no los diccionarios. El desconocimiento es sólo una porción minúscula del porqué de la adopción de términos extranjeros.



Julvenzor said:


> El inglés es más versatil, hay que aceptarlo. Y  así ocurre porque no hay cohesión entre las palabras (todo se entiende  por el orden establecido: S-V-O). Para que español pudiese ser igual  tendría que renunciar, de antemano, a casi todas las conjugaciones  verbales.


Esta postura de dos más dos son cuatro no es la única determinante en el desarrollo de la lengua, más bien es accesoria. Ya te digo, en México la creación de nuevos vocablos está a la orden del día y quien les da legitimidad no son unas reglitas estructuralistas, sino la gente misma que los usa.



Julvenzor said:


> Te parece forzado porque, al fin y al cabo, un  idioma se fundamenta en la capacidad asociativa, si desde pequeñito te  dicen: esto se llama "laptop"; pues para ti se llama "laptop" y  cualquier otra denominación ajena va a resultarte ambigua o inexacta. Tú  dices "portátil" en España y todos piensan en "ordenador", nada más.  Con esto espero que veas la necesidad de adaptar nuestro vocabulario  (diccionario existente) en vez de copiar quinientas mil marcas  registradas.


Correcto. La evolución que muestra el español de España al haber sustantivizado este adjetivo es precisamente la versatilidad de la que hablo y que desde luego sí tiene el español; por añadidura, el hecho de que aparte no cause confusión -_como sí pudiera causarla en México_- habla también de esa legitimación que le ha dado ya la prole. Estamos  frente a un triunfo evolutivo de la lengua, uno arbitrario y desordenado en mi opinión desde una perspectiva gramática, pero uno rotundo al haber conseguido fielmente su propósito: hacer posible el entendimiento. Desde luego, no es más meritorio el uso de un vocablo español sobre uno extranjero, en origen ambos son modificaciones y adaptaciones a cosas que no tenían modo de ser nombradas. La preferencia de uno sobre el otro no es más que mera etnocentricidad lingüistica carente de toda objetividad.




Julvenzor said:


> Donde la mayoría ve necesidad, yo veo vagancia. Por favor, dime cuán *necesarios* son los términos (anglicismos habituales):
> 
> _Hall, crack, memory stick, lunch, business, chance, closet, cool, check (chequear), bye, feedback, hobby, parking, poster, short_
> Desconocimiento del idioma propio no es igual a *menester*.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.



Voy a tomar sólo un par de ellos, ya que la mitad me son desconocidos con los significados que pudieran tener en español.

Checar, nada de _chequear _en México, convive conjuntamente con revisar, confirmar, examinar, echar un vistazo. ¿Por qué se usa? pues por simple economía del lenguage. Una sola palabra cubre el significado de otras cuatro, que aunque se traslapan en algunas de sus acepciones no siempre es así. También nótese la estructura de "checar" frente a lo que citas, aquí de nuevo pongo de relieve mi intistencia de que las fórmulas de construcción de la lengüa son muy bonitas en papel. La realidad es distinta.

La otra palabra, *chance*, en México españolizada a "chanza". Ciertamente "oportunidad" debiera bastar, pero los contextos, los registros, los matices hacen que no. 

_Gracías jefe, por está chanza que me dio_. Jamás oirás algo así en México, al menos que sea un albañil o una persona supercampechana; "oportuidad" es sin duda la única palabra posible.
_Con permiso, díscupen, denme chanza por favor_. Aquí, denme "oportunidad" se toparía con caras desconcertadas. 

Chanza y oportunidad no son iguales siempre. Y a mí, enemigo acérrimo de las paráfrasis, me viene superbien que pueda decirlo sólo con una palabra. Es cierto que pudiera cambiarse la estrucura y usar otras fórmulas, pero eso en sí mismo me parece defectivo. Las lenguas no son iguales, estamos de acuerdo en eso, pero nuestras vivencias culturales muchas veces sí. Si nuestra lengua no ha desarrollado un vocablo para describir algo puntual, o quizá existe pero funciona ora sí ora no; y  si además la lengua de enfrente nos lo ofrece..., ahora que también podemos recurrir al velisito y seguir peleando contra molinos. 

Ah y palabras inglesas echas verbos y conjugados al español hay un montón. Cachar, batear, escanear... No se van a perder ningunas conjugaciones en español, esto no funciona así. Y si se pierden, pues enhorabuena, que confirmación tan más fantástica de que no hablamos una lengua muerta.


----------

